# Don't Tow In Snow



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

A very interesting weekend. Had to break in the new engine on my Dodge. Dodge said I should do 500 miles normal driving, then do another 500 under load, but when under load, I should not exceed 50 mph. That's not hard to do around here -- just head up US 12 toward Montana which is 125 miles of virtually nothing traveling up the Lochsa River. It was a bright sunny day and we had called our destination (Lolo Hot Springs) to check on the weather. It was bright and sunny, so we headed out anticipating a nice drive to Lolo, stay overnight and then head back. The trip up was beautiful. When we were withing 5 miles of the top of the pass and only 15 miles from our destination, the skys darkened and it began to snow.

Once on the upgrade up to the pass, we were pretty much committed. About 3 miles from the top, the snow began to stick and we were in a virtual white-out. On one switch back I felt the trailer slide a couple of feet toward the inside of the curve and I started to get nervous. A couple hundred of yards after that the drive wheels of the pickup started slipping and I had to switch to 4x4 (don't ever tell me you don't need a 4x4). Couldn't see squat at this point -- no tracks to follow, nothing. I became very nervous, but was sure glad I had 4 wheel drive. Finally, the terrain started to level out and I thought I was at the top of the pass so started looking for somewhere to pull over and hole up. With no track to follow and everything covered with 3 inches of new snow, I didn't know where to turn off. I finally saw two stakes along the highway that I thought indicated a pull out of some sort and took a chance. Not knowing if I was simply driving off the road or pulling into a pull out, I headed out. Luckily, it was a pull out, but I had missed the first set of stakes and had entered into the second set. I had pulled out into a truck chain up area. I was pretty anxious at this point, but at least I was stopped, the rv was safe, and my truck was still in one piece.

We dug in expecting a 24 hour lay over to let the snow melt. Unhooked the RV, started the heat, and got comfortable. Fortunately, the Idaho snow plow was right behind us. As he came around through the same turn around, he told us that he was going to make two more passes, then hit the pass with gravel and if we slowly crept down the grade, we'd probably be ok. I used the time to put chains on my pickup, but didnt't have any for the trailer (not good when going down hill), but decided to follow the plow down the grade. Made it! Only had to go about 5 miles before it was dry and good going, but that mountain storm really grabbed my attention in a hurry up. Next stop is chains for my RV. Made it home safely, but don't want this type experience ever again.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1110769653.jpg


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Vdub,

Glad that you and your rig are safe. I will keep you story in mind when I am thinking about how I want to be camping and the roads are covered with snow.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

VDUB

Great story, SCARY story! Beautiful picture! Where did you end up getting your side rails, what kind?

How do you like the Dodge thus far?

Jason


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Didn't the DONNER PARTY get trapped up there, and end up dinner?

Oh, wait....that was California...and they didn't have any cooking facilities with them!

Glad you made it down safely.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Got the side rails at Schucks -- $319 after a manager discount. They are Westins and only took a couple hours to put on.

I like the Dodge a lot! Unbelievable power. It just coasts with 5 behind it where as the 250 struggled. But the 250 had 3.55 gears and I loved that rig, so I don't want to dis it. But the 3500 doesn't even know it's towing anything. On my first 500 miles (no load), I was getting about 18 mpg. With a load (about 8500), I was getting 13.5 mpg. That was the average over 300 miles of mountain driving at between 1500' and 5500', so not too bad. I can't wait until the break in is complete and I can really open it up. That will happen sometime Friday when we head to Las Vegas.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Crazy Dub. Glad you're OK. Nice picture though


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The url below is what we woke up to. My cousin has an RV park at Harpster, ID. We drove to it and he had an empty slot right on the river. It was great (got he cuz price, of course)! We cooked dinner for he and his wife and then they had us over for breakfast. We woke up to the sound of the Southfork of the Clearwater river. Turned out quite nice. (after several beers, of course)

http://www.rv.wasem.com/harpster.jpg


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow! Glad everything turned out good for you. Nice rig! Beautiful view in the morning!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Holy Cow! That is not a fun situation to be in. I am glad that all is safe and sound now though. Looks like a great campground you found too. Might be time to start planning the Eastern NW Rally in Harpster, ID I think!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is truly a white knuckle scene.
Glad to hear everything ended on the safe side.
I would not want to do that.
Is it SPRING YET!!!!!
Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed! Glad your safe. Hate to see something happen to such a beautiful rig.








That is one of those great campfire stories, though.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow, talk about your worst case scenario. I was lucky 3 yrs ago, we drove my son from N J to Laramie Wy btween Christmas and New Years pulling a car trailer with his full size pu, quad, etc. (scaled it, we had 5000 lbs on trailer). We made it all the way there with no snow and home empty hiting a mild storm. 
Your obvious patience and skill is what made this a happy ending for sure.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Vdub,

Stories like yours are good for keeping the rest of us on our toes when towing! Glad it worked out okay for you and that all are safe and equipment intact.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

V-

Thanks for sharing. Scary I am sure, but that snow covered picture is beautiful. What type of chains do you run on the truck? on rig? The boyscout in me wants to get some and pack for any winter time trip. Thanks.

Jared


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The chains I have are really pretty sweet, although I didn't know that at the time I bought them. I got them from Les Scwab (local to the NW). They have v-bars on them, but what makes them so cool is the way they lock. After putting them on, you use a special tool to twist 4 cams. The first cam is real loose and you could twist it with your fingers if they wern't darn near frozen off like mine were. By the time you get to the 4th cam, the chains are on really, really tight and you don't need to use any rubber straps. I'm going to get the same kind for the trailer.


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

I live in souteastern Georgia. So what is that snow stuff you are talking about? Oh yea, we had some of that in '89.
Steve


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Glad to hear you're OK!!

I've made the trip between Spokane and Montana a number of times, and those passes can be dangerous as all get out. I've been caught in a couple of the snow storms where the flakes were about 1.5" and a total white...yuck.

Chains....think I might have to invest in some of those as well, Colorado weather was 65 on Saturday, Sunday as snowing and 25 degrees...kind of a love/hate relationship on that.

Be safe out there everyone....remember it's still winter


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Parker Outbacker said:


> Be safe out there everyone....remember it's still winter
> [snapback]27743[/snapback]​


Still winter? I hope it does not get too much warmer. Shorts and tank-top washing the rig yesterday and sweating the whole time








Today 84 and sunny 
Sorry. there are few things I like about Florida so I speak up when I can.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Florida has some great weather. My last trip to Miami (to jump a cruise ship) was fun. I think we towed the cold weather with us. They had RECORD cold when we were there....and I was still wearing shorts!

We rode an airboat into the Everglades. Everyone was freezing, and I thought it was nice out!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

VDUB,
Glad it wasn't worse. Sounds pretty hairy. When you mentioned that you were headed for Montana last week I was kind of wondering if you might run into the white stuff but with the weather we've been having, I didn't figure the chances were high. Like I said, glad it wasn't worse.

The chains you use - only one set of wheels or do you chain up all four? Same question for the Outback I guess.

BBB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just read your story, very exciting to say the least!!

Glad you came out alright.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

BBB, I think the biggest trick is to simply avoid the snow altogeather. Given that is now my future mantra, I will only carry two sets of chains (due to weight and expense) and really hope that I never have to use them again. One set will be for the rear axle of my pickup, since I need to keep it stable to avoid a jack knife situation. The second set will be for the rear axle of my 5. My 5 is no longer riding level with the new rig and it doesn't appear I have any more adjustment left in the pin box. It's about 2" high on the front. That slope is pushing weight back, so I think my rear axle on the trailer may be heavier than the front axle. Not sure. It probably wouldn't make that much of a difference on the trailer.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

V,

Can you flip the axles to get it level again?

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

On my fiver (22ft Dutchman) I flipped the axle to get the rig level with my F-250 4x4. Made a huge difference in how level the trailer rode. Watch that first step though!

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hot Roddin a camper I love it!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

At the moment, I don't have time to fuse with it. Leaving Friday aft to go to Las Vegas. Not sure if the rv will come back with me or not. May leave it there and pick it up in Jun we need to take it to LA. I think the axles on this thing are flipped, but not sure -- haven't looked. I noticed in someone else's picture that they had Dodge and the 5 was running up hill, too. I think the Dodge's must be higher than the Ford's or Chevy's.

Actually, it's not quite as bad as it looks in the picture. I was unhooked here and then leveled the rv. I unhooked so I could go do a recon mission on both sides of the pass -- it was ugly in either direction.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Slap a couple 18" rims on that Outback and you'll be riding in style and riding level!

I still can't believe you are going to leave your camper in sin city


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Oh, leaving it at Nellis is just a maybe. We'll do the math when we get down there and figure out what the savings would be. Nothing like having your rv guarded by 5,000 troops!









At this point, we may drag it back. Storage is a buck day at Nellis and dragging back will be the difference between 18 mpg when empty or 13.5 mpg when towing. Motels don't count since I have a brother I can crash on in Boise. We'll see. I would like to make the NW rally.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

That was the one thing I didn't like about the superglide hitch. It doesn't have much reciever height adjustment.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

VDUB,
We'd sure like to have you there too. I have to admit it is a long tow. Might make it shorter imagining all that food.









BBB


----------

